# sigh - The water dish trait - 5 pics



## Sadies_Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

Well - Miss Sadie has picked up this Golden Trait , may well be common in in other breeds, but I bet they dont do it with a smile or 5 times in a row. :doh:


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Look at all that fun she's having!!! Adorable!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Her new pool is tough to take a swim in but it is worth a shot. Funny pictures of your silly girl.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My guys did that continuously....we finally had to fasten their water bowl to their pen!!!! Not much fun anymore.......

She looks like she's having fun anyway!!!


----------



## Sadies_Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Her new pool is tough to take a swim in but it is worth a shot. Funny pictures of your silly girl.


What makes this even more funny is that we live on the shore of a lake, I think she is practicing


----------



## toni (May 28, 2010)

great 'action shots' of sadie! 
somebody's having a lot of fun!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sadie you are so cute playing in your water bowl....yes this is ok outside but my guys have tried it in the kitchen. By the way I love your tail, looks like you dipped it in the paint bucket.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hali did that last week with her water bowl and killed the plug in CO2 detector, guess it wasn't waterproof.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, love it! Is her tail partially black or is that mud? If it's natural coloring, that's pretty cool looking.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

buy her a plastic pool. She will have fun forever.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sadie looks like she's having a blast with that water, but you know she's not tiny any more and I think she wants a bigger pool!


----------



## lovemeagolden (Oct 18, 2009)

Payton does the same thing and then wonders why she doesn't have anything left to drink when she's done. Crazy dogs!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

She looks like she's about to explode into the zoomies in the last pic! Too cute and great job catching that!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

That is too funny! That is also one of Chester's favorite hobbies.

Have you put her in a kiddie pool yet? Chester was in heaven the first time he went in....it's just a huge water bowl that he can drink out of and splash around in.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I love it! Enzo likes to dig in his water bowl...but only the one we keep on the bedroom floor for him and only at about 4 am. lol


----------



## Sadies_Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

Ranger said:


> She looks like she's about to explode into the zoomies in the last pic! Too cute and great job catching that!


Good Eye ! You are correct - she had quite the Zoomies, dish included !


----------



## Sadies_Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

janine said:


> Sadie you are so cute playing in your water bowl....yes this is ok outside but my guys have tried it in the kitchen. By the way I love your tail, looks like you dipped it in the paint bucket.


Believe it or not that was the reason no one wanted her when she was a pup, Breeder and Vet say its not a birth defect, but likely a surpressed gene from a Flat Coated Retriever somewhere way back in the family line.....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love the last pic - all that effort was certainly worth it


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

CUTE pics!!!! She looks like she's having SO much fun!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, I am having the same issues with Milo right now.

He just can't help himself and has to make a fresh pot of "Dog Foot Soup" every time I clean and refill their buckets


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh yes, what a fun time. Cute pictures, and she is so cute. Who would not want to take that pup home?

Mad did this when she was younger, but luckily at almost 2-1/2 she has outgrown it. I say luckily, because one of her favourite places to do it was her bowl in the living room, which has carpet!


----------



## Sadies_Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

Mad's Mom said:


> Oh yes, what a fun time. Cute pictures, and she is so cute. Who would not want to take that pup home?
> 
> Mad did this when she was younger, but luckily at almost 2-1/2 she has outgrown it. I say luckily, because one of her favourite places to do it was her bowl in the living room, which has carpet!


 
So Far she is smart enough to keep this as an outside activity !!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Very very cute.
Brooks used to do that when he was little


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

positive side. Clean paws!

At least she is not picking up the full bowl and walking all over the house with it until they find you to say hay "fresh water please." When Noah was a puppy if the waster was not "cold and fresh" he would pick the full bowl up and bring it to us and toss the bowl...


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Noey said:


> positive side. Clean paws!
> 
> At least she is not picking up the full bowl and walking all over the house with it until they find you to say hay "fresh water please." When Noah was a puppy if the waster was not "cold and fresh" he would pick the full bowl up and bring it to us and toss the bowl...


 
That is too cute. At least my husky only brought the bowl to me when it was empty! When she got older she didn't want to waste the time to bring it to me, and figured out throwing it against the wall would bring me running, since we live in a town house.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

hah! That last pic made me LOL! :

Griffy don't do that! It does amuse me though. Better outside than inside. :doh:


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

That is cute. Good thing it's outside. Thank goodness my goldens don't do that. My parent's shi tzu/beagle mix likes to do that, but only in large bowls. So when she comes to my house she likes to "swim" in the big dog bowls. It's a good thing I have waterproof flooring.


----------

